# rb25det engine wont start



## zephyro90 (Oct 23, 2005)

got an stock rb25det and i having it stalled in my r32. it doesnt start. we havent check if there is ignition and if theres injectors pulse. really need your help on this, since i dont got anyone to turn too and its the first one here in the philippines. thanks 
burn diode R420 between R313 and R414


----------

